# عيارات الدهب



## alshangiti (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لذهب الخام يكون عيار 1000 او بمعني ادق عيار 999٫99 وهو لين لايصلح للتشكيل حلي وبالتالي يضاف الي عمليه السبك للذهب عناصر مثل النحاس او الفضه او الزنك بنسب محسوبه بدقه ليصل الي درجه صلابه وكذلك الي عيار محدد
وعيارات الذهب المتعارف عليها هي
999٫999 وهو الذهب الخام او ما نسميه بالقيراط عيار 24
916 وهو الذهب عيار 22 قيراط
875 وهو الذهب عيار 21 قيراط
750 وهو الذهب عيار 18 قيراط
585 وهو الذهب عيار 14 قيراط
500 وهو الذهب عيار 12 قيراط
375 وهو الذهب عيار 9 قيراط
ولكن ما معني هذه العيارات حتي يسهل الفهم …. العيار او القيراط بالنسبه للذهب هو كميه او نسبه الذهب الموجوده في السبيكه او المشغولات او الحلي الذهبيه بمعني
الذهب عيار 875 او 21 يكون كالاتي : 21 جزء ذهب مضافا اليهم 3 اجزاء فضه او نحاس
الذهب عيار 750 او 18 يكون كالاتي : 18 جزء ذهب مضافا اليهم 6 اجزاء فضه او نحاس
وهكذا في باقي العيارات الاخري ولكن العيارات 22 , 21 , 18 هي اشهر العيارات المتداوله في وطننا العربي
وكلما قلت نسبه الذهب في السبيكه يشحب لونها طبقا لعيارها


----------



## has2006 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## الياس عبد النور (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المهلومات المفيدة


----------



## كاردينيا82 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلااااا ...كاردينيا...


----------



## salahfreestyle (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات
ويتم اضافة الفضة للذهب 
عن طريق الزئبق


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (6 مارس 2012)

_*thank you*_​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة​


----------



## mugdad (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*عيارات الذهب*

الف الف شكر اخي الغالي علي المعلومه


----------

